# Australian Members.



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyone from Australia here!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yo. Victoria here.


----------



## BoxJellyfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Quite a number of Aussies from here.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

BoxJellyfish said:


> Quite a number of Aussies from here.


Cute pet in your avatar, just makes me want to pat it so much. On it's tendrils.


----------



## BoxJellyfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Protozoan said:


> Cute pet in your avatar, just makes me want to pat it so much. On it's tendrils.


Paralysingly cute


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Protozoan said:


> Cute pet in your avatar, just makes me want to pat it so much. On it's tendrils.


I hear they make a great alternative to dental floss :b


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

BoxJellyfish said:


> Paralysingly cute


Drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

haha at the top few posts im from sydney.


----------



## BoxJellyfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Red October said:


> I hear they make a great alternative to dental floss :b


For that seafood breath


----------



## nic94 (Oct 25, 2016)

Cairns


----------



## Lyddie (Aug 19, 2016)

Melbourne.


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Melbourne too.


----------



## GettingIntoMedicine (Nov 30, 2016)

Lyddie said:


> Melbourne.





rmb1990 said:


> Melbourne too.





ShatteredGlass said:


> Yo. Victoria here.


Suburbs? :smile2:


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Sunshine Coast area here (north of Brisbane).


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

Sydney.


----------



## Lyddie (Aug 19, 2016)

*Suburb*



GettingIntoMedicine said:


> Suburbs? :smile2:


I live in Werribee. How about you?


----------



## Vimes2016 (Nov 28, 2016)

Gosford


----------



## Vive (Dec 12, 2016)

Queensland


----------



## BeamMeUp (May 20, 2014)

I'm from the Adelaide Hills in SA.


----------



## feralchicken (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi yes I am from NW Tasmania.

I Just want to announce as well I have started a meetup group on meetup.com for people from this area. https://www.meetup.com/en-AU/Shell-Breakers/


----------



## Justright (Jul 7, 2017)

Melbourne here ?


----------



## Gunshow84 (Dec 29, 2017)

Victorian here from the Gippsland area


----------



## Downy (Dec 19, 2017)

There are a few on here now.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I wish.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

We used to have regular meetups from here - but most have stopped posting now. We used to go to The Asian Beer Cafe in Melbourne Central - plus we had a few barbecues. It was good. I still keep in touch with a few of them on Facebook.


----------

